# Alpine Magnum Portable Stump Grinder



## mikewhite85 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am thinking about purchasing one and am wondering if any of you guys have any experience with them? They don't seem to be real popular but the salesman sure makes them look good.

Seems like you can get pretty deep with them as well which is a huge plus when clients want to replant in the same spot. I've got several Queen Palms that a client wants to replace that are in tight spots. I think the Alpine Magnum would do real well. 

If not, what would you recommend for a first stump grinder?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bergertree (Dec 12, 2009)

mike, I don't what to be a buzz kill, but I do not recommend buying this machine. Here's why I bought the alpine cutter. I am a one driver tree service. When I get jobs to take down smaller trees and remove the stump, It takes two trips to complete the work. I thought the alpine cutter would be perfect for me, just throw it in the back of the truck and go. Here's why it did not work for me. The stihl power plant runs great, the machine design was good, the tooth design is terrible. This machine does not run a normal stump tooth, they have designed there own. It looks like a large chainsaw tooth. When you run through dirt and rocks it dulls, just like a saw chain. This tooth has a raker in front, like a chainsaw. Once tip of the tooth is dulled, the raker prevents the tooth from bitting into the stump any more. It took me 2 hours and all of the teeth I hand to remove a 12 inch cherry stump. I'll admit that the ground was rocky, but around here, the ground is always rocky. My machine came with a money back policy. I called the company and told my tale. They said I was doing it wrong, try it again. They said I should used the dull teeth remove the dirt and rocks away from stump, them change to sharp teeth and grind the stump. What a bunch of ####. Why would I want a stump cutter that is affraid to get dirty. But, being the idiot that I am, I tried it one more time. Same song second verse. Called the company and told them I hate the machine. They said that because I used the machine twice, they would have to charge me $500.00.
Gee, was'nt it your idea to try it agian? Anyway back it went. Truth is I would have paid twice that to get rid of that machine. Well, thats my story. I hope I did not ruin your day, but unless the tooth design has been changed, I would strongly advise against this machine. I own a carlton 4400 with green teeth, thats a stump machine. Good luck.


----------



## treesquirrel (Dec 12, 2009)

Smells like a can of :spam:


----------



## mikewhite85 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, thanks.

The guy on the phone told me that it can take out 7 foot stumps, go as deep as you want, and (once you figure out how to use it so it doesn't dull the teeth so quickly) you would only need to change the teeth several times a year. I guess it's too good to be true. 

I also have a job on a steep hillside taking out several stumps. My plan is to sling a come along to a tree on top, send a rope from the come along through a block on another tree on top of the hill, and tether the rope to a light 8hp grinder rental from Home Depot. I had thought that instead maybe buying the alpine magnum would be awesome for this but since you told me about the teeth I'm not so sure. Do you think my idea would work or is there a better way to do it? Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 12, 2009)

mikewhite85 said:


> Wow, thanks.
> 
> The guy on the phone told me that it can take out 7 foot stumps, go as deep as you want, and (once you figure out how to use it so it doesn't dull the teeth so quickly) you would only need to change the teeth several times a year. I guess it's too good to be true.
> 
> I also have a job on a steep hillside taking out several stumps. My plan is to sling a come along to a tree on top, send a rope from the come along through a block on another tree on top of the hill, and tether the rope to a light 8hp grinder rental from Home Depot. I had thought that instead maybe buying the alpine magnum would be awesome for this but since you told me about the teeth I'm not so sure. Do you think my idea would work or is there a better way to do it? Thanks again for the advice.



There is a steep learning curve. I only used mine a few times. The only reason I sold mine is that I have a Carlton 7015 TRX that can get to 99% of all stumps I've come across. I only used the Alpine 3 times in a year.

That said, I'd rather use the alpine than rent one of those crappy walk-behind units.

I don't have rocky soil here but care must be used to make the teeth last.

When the teeth are sharp, it's every bit as fast as a 25 hp self-propelled machine like a Rayco 1625.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 12, 2009)

I had an Alpine and I was very satisfied with it. It is plenty fast for a small machine and can get stumps no other grinder can get to, which means you can charge a premium price in that situation. If you have a lot of stumps in open areas, by all means, get a something like a 35hp or more Carlton or Rayco.

I sold my grinder to my son-in-law. It had the Stihl powerhead. I am about to order another one, this time with the Husky powerhead. With the bigger Husky engine it is supposed to be about 20% faster.

True the teeth don't last very long, but it lasts long enough and I always figure a set of teeth into the cost of grinding.


----------



## tntree (Dec 12, 2009)

my experience, is it is not your everyday stumper. For innacessable stumps it is the cats _ss as long as you don't hit a rock, if you do just like your chainsaw you are done.
The thing is actually amazing on the wood but hit a rock and its all over. 
We always sent a small makita with a diamond wheel, extra teeth, and charged extra.
If you are not in rocky soils and you add the extra time to dig around and clean 
the stumps it will work amazingly well.
We probably did over 100k in stumps a year and with that volume of biz we ran across enough specialty stumps to be very happy with it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the original model that alpine "borrowed" from design wise to go into business.

Any piece of gear is only as valuable as the situation your in. If you work in rocky ground and arent able to do much pre clearing before grinding, if you live somewhere with great access for bigger machines, or if you have the time and/or vehicle space for a bigger machine. Then a chainsaw powerhead style grinder is probably not for you.

However for me its awesome, I wouldnt swap my old unit for and other brand spanking new conventional grinder because the environment I work in and business I run makes normal grinders next to worthless.(cant get them into jobs, wont work in enclosed areas and wont grind deep enough) I have a spare cutting head with mine and keep one head really sharp to grind the centre of the stump and the other not so sharp to clear around the stump. Takes a minute to change heads.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 12, 2009)

mikewhite85 said:


> I also have a job on a steep hillside taking out several stumps. My plan is to sling a come along to a tree on top, send a rope from the come along through a block on another tree on top of the hill, and tether the rope to a light 8hp grinder rental from Home Depot. I had thought that instead maybe buying the alpine magnum would be awesome for this but since you told me about the teeth I'm not so sure. Do you think my idea would work or is there a better way to do it? Thanks again for the advice.



50 lbs of charcoal: weenie roast. 

Bring friends, marshmallows, plenty of beer. It will go away eventually.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 12, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> 50 lbs of charcoal: weenie roast.
> 
> Bring friends, marshmallows, plenty of beer. It will go away eventually.





Hmmm. I'm not a tree guy so maybe this is a dumb question, but here goes anyway:


How do you bid that to the homeowner?


----------



## peterng (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought one this spring and used it all summer. Just got done consolidating the numbers last week. Here's my overview.

Jobs were an even split between wicked rocky and no rocks. Hard to see underground but I generally took the approach of having the grinder with me during quotes and a quick spade in beside the stump helped me factor the quote properly.

I did 32 jobs and made $6000. Paid $8000 total for the unit (included spare belts, 7 sets of teeth, transport wheel etc.).
Started June 12th, ended Nov 11th, didn't work at all for 4 weeks in August because I had a monster fencing job here at the house.
Worked 1/2-1 day per week at it, like to take that up to 1 day next year.

#1 learn how to bid. Guess a low end and high end to cover your time and quote the high end.
I lost on some jobs and won on some, learning process. 
I didn't have a big learning curve to running the machine. Worked hard, dripping sweat from nose and chin most of the summer, only had 1 unhappy customer. 
I love running the machine but don't really want to hang off it for more than 3 hours. 
I dug around all stumps with a spade if it was easy digging, down as far as I wanted to grind.
If it wasn't easy digging, I quoted an extra $60 quessing 2 teeth would be destroyed and I'd need extra time sharpening others.
I destroyed 4 sets of teeth ($10 per tooth, 6 in a set).
Most teeth just dull down and go for resharpening.
The teeth don't like rocks that don't move, take it easy.
Unit works great, bid big where there's rocks or stumps others can't get to, bid fair otherwise.
I look at the job, guess my time and bid $100 per hour, $70 minimum.
$350 for insurance, $300 for marketing. 

Can't wait til next year, the capabilities of the machine are not in question for me, although I understand it may not work for everyone. Advertising and marketing are the tough ones to learn.

I didn't want to fork out for a trailer big enough to haul a self propelled unit. I didn't have the cash for a self propelled unit. I have a toyota pickup and wanted to start another business. Had a great summer. I also have 2 other gigs but wanted to diversify.

That's my take on it.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 17, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Hmmm. I'm not a tree guy so maybe this is a dumb question, but here goes anyway:
> 
> 
> How do you bid that to the homeowner?



Tell them they have to provide the beer. Be sure to specify the preferred brand! Compromise by offering to bring the marshmallows and charcoal.


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been thinking about one of the alpine machines too. Sounds like the teeth are a problem. 

Of course, being a bit of a machine builder myself I tend to just think "I'll figure out a better tooth and then maybe sell them to everyone else."



Mr. HE


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> I've been thinking about one of the alpine machines too. Sounds like the teeth are a problem.
> 
> Of course, being a bit of a machine builder myself I tend to just think "I'll figure out a better tooth and then maybe sell them to everyone else."
> 
> ...



When they are sharp, they eat up sum stump!!


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is a video of my Alpine removing a hardwood stump. The stump was about 14 inches in diameter and the tree was cut down last year. The teeth on the grinder was used to remove several stumps ranging from 10 inch to 20 inch diameter prior to this without sharpening. Once you get the technique wired, it cuts fast. It only took about 3 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APjnlkOE2Y4


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice vid!


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 30, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Nice vid!



Yeah, but that stump looked pretty rotted to me.. I think I saw the whole thing move a couple of times.


----------



## tntree (Oct 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but that stump looked pretty rotted to me.. I think I saw the whole thing move a couple of times.



Good Video Wesley !
The machine is incredibly fast when there are no rocks
Stump did not look rotten to me, only seen it move at the end after you severed a bunch of its roots


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but that stump looked pretty rotted to me.. I think I saw the whole thing move a couple of times.



:agree2:


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 30, 2010)

One of those units are for sale around here for 2500. I am definitely considering...


----------



## rbtree (Oct 30, 2010)

Buy it, mike.

I've had my AM for over 3 years. Only use it for stumps my sub can't do...and now and then for ones I want to do. 

As others have said, ,the issue is the easily dulled teeth, though they are better now that Keith is making them in house.


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 31, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but that stump looked pretty rotted to me.. I think I saw the whole thing move a couple of times.



Don't see how you saw the stump move or that it was rotted. If you hit it with a pickax it would have bounced off of it. Anyway, I will upload a video of a freshly cut Manila palm that I ground out with the Alpine. The stump was 3 inches high, 16 inches dia. and went down 12 inches deep. That one had considerably more mass than the hardwood stump which was cut flat to the ground. The Manila palm stump took less than 5 minutes. It should be up on You Tube in a couple of hours.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 31, 2010)

Koa Man said:


> Don't see how you saw the stump move or that it was rotted. If you hit it with a pickax it would have bounced off of it. Anyway, I will upload a video of a freshly cut Manila palm that I ground out with the Alpine. The stump was 3 inches high, 16 inches dia. and went down 12 inches deep. That one had considerably more mass than the hardwood stump which was cut flat to the ground. The Manila palm stump took less than 5 minutes. It should be up on You Tube in a couple of hours.



Does grinding palms dull the teeth at all? 

Also, in order to keep the teeth decent, must you avoid dirt as well as rocks? Or does hitting dirt not make that big of a difference?


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 31, 2010)

OK, it is up on YouTube. Here is the link to my grinding out a freshly cut Manila palm stump. I don't think palm stumps dull the teeth anymore than real trees, but the grindings are real tiny, more like dust. The whole video is 4:48, but the actual grinding is more like 4:30. People who have never actually seen the machine operated by an experienced operator don't think it is possible for it to be as fast as it is. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CD76t3Bp24


----------



## Norwayclimber (Oct 31, 2010)

Koa Man said:


> OK, it is up on YouTube. Here is the link to my grinding out a freshly cut Manila palm stump. I don't think palm stumps dull the teeth anymore than real trees, but the grindings are real tiny, more like dust. The whole video is 4:48, but the actual grinding is more like 4:30. People who have never actually seen the machine operated by an experienced operator don't think it is possible for it to be as fast as it is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CD76t3Bp24



Impressive work for such a small machine!

I allready have a rayco rg50, but I see the use of such a small machine. 

I was wondering, is it a possibility to use the same powerhead both to grind stumps and as a saw, or is the hassle mounting and dissmounting to great? I allready have a ms880 that I dont use to often, so that could be a possibility.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 31, 2010)

Norwayclimber said:


> Impressive work for such a small machine!
> 
> I allready have a rayco rg50, but I see the use of such a small machine.
> 
> I was wondering, is it a possibility to use the same powerhead both to grind stumps and as a saw, or is the hassle mounting and dissmounting to great? I allready have a ms880 that I dont use to often, so that could be a possibility.



The 88 isnt the best unit to use, takes to much work to convert, the 3120xp works better, but would take a bit of time to convert between tasks. I had a very simular idea.


----------



## Norwayclimber (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks. Now I at least have one less option to concider  To much free time in the weekends, so I start playing mindgames with myself in what new machines/tools I "need"


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a great machine! I know this is an older post but it does now come with two different STIHL powerheads...ts760 and i have the !!!NEW!!! 088 version! It is bad ass and cuts so fast! Now i will tell you it is some work to operate but it gets where others cant and really works fast!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats! Invest in some good anti vibe gloves and think about getting gel tape like you can get for mountain bike handlebars to keep the vibe down. Helps on the longer jobs. If I spend a whole day with mine I might be a grand richer but I feel 5 years older


----------

